# Eheim 2213 Media Help



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

This will be my first canister filter therefore I need some help setting it all up. I am getting a used one without media, I was wondering what media I need to get? I know there are separate layers but I have no idea which ones to get. Can someone tell me what I need to buy for the media?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> This will be my first canister filter therefore I need some help setting it all up. I am getting a used one without media, I was wondering what media I need to get? I know there are separate layers but I have no idea which ones to get. Can someone tell me what I need to buy for the media?


Ba's or any LFS will have all the media there a sales person should be able to set you up. Most of the media are on the shelves and have the brand and filter size.

I refuse to buy a used filter without media. By the time you spend the money on new media it cost you as much as you paid for the used filter and close to the price of a new one from John


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

eheim filter media costs that much?  How much do you think it will cost for all of it?

For Aquaclear 110 I can reuse the foam over and over again.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> eheim filter media costs that much?


Big al's link 

On the other link johns page will give you a list of everything the new one comes with to compare. IMO for the price he charges those filters are like bic lighters or Computer printers you might as well throw the dam thing away and buy another one from John for the money. 

On the bright side after you have the media 80% of it will last you a very long time


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am getting an eheim 2213 for $40 and aquaclear 110 for $20...all they are missing is the media. I doubt I will need carbon since my tank is already established and the bacteria will be more than sufficient.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> This will be my first canister filter therefore I need some help setting it all up. I am getting a used one without media, I was wondering what media I need to get? I know there are separate layers but I have no idea which ones to get. Can someone tell me what I need to buy for the media?


 Eheim rips you off for media. It'll probably cost you over sixty bucks to get 2 coarse pads, some ehfimech and some ehfisubstrat if you want the 'conventional setup'. Eheim explains it on their website.

For the AC110 it'll be about $20 for two AC110 sponges. So, hilariously, after taxes, your media will run you about what your filters cost you. Probably the same overall price as a 2215, which you could probably find used, with media, for $100 and be better off .

You should really just get the 2215.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll just do DIY media then.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why bother with Eheim media? If you can get it, great, but I would not go for their expensive media if I just needed media. You can always go with Seachem Matrix, which is much cheaper.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

And end up with less efficient filtration and twice the energy consumption than you would have with 1 2215 with the proper media.

Even if you 'diy' the media for both those filters, it'll be the same price as a used 2215 with media, which is going to be better.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Planning to use eheim sponge, either seachem matrix or biomatrix rings, and filter floss. It won't cost $60 to get DIY media materials


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Planning to use eheim sponge, either seachem matrix or biomatrix rings, and filter floss.* It won't cost $60 to get DIY media materials*


Seachem Matrix Bio Media 2 Liter
CAD27.99

Aquaclear 110/500 Foam Insert- Single
CAD7.89

Eheim Coarse Blue Pad For Eheim 2213 (2Pk)
$11.99

Filter Media Bag - 8" x 6"
Our Price: $2.99 (to put the biomedia in the AC110)

50.86
+tax
*57.98 *

You could do that for less than $60.

I'd still get the 2215. It'll work better with the right media.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Seachem Matrix Bio Media 2 Liter
> CAD27.99
> 
> Aquaclear 110/500 Foam Insert- Single
> ...


Or you could get a Brand new one with all the right media from john aka sugerglider he comes to TO every other week and I believe tax is included.

from his site

Eheim 2213 classic:

This filter comes complete with fine, coarse, and carbon pads along with ehfimech media, efhisubstrate media, and quick disconnect valves. Everything you need to keep your tank clean and clear and well balanced. Filters 116 gph and is rated for tanks up to 66 gallons.

for : $100


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

if it ends up costing more than $25 to do the DIY stuff, then I won't buy the used one and just opt to stick with the AC 500/110


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> if it ends up costing more than $25 to do the DIY stuff, then I won't buy the used one and just opt to stick with the AC 500/110


That's fine too . More than enough filtration either way.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I was thinking of trying a canister filter. Any thoughts on Eheim vs. Rena? Fluval is not an option as I have had an evil history with them.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've ALWAYS heard good things about eheim, maybe someone can shed some light regarding rena?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

or you can visit wal mart...

buy a large piece of porous foam for 1$
buy wool for 2.99 (2 sq ft.)
then ceramic ring it...however those cost a little more. Another option for that is to go into your back yard...find clay pots. Break them. Use as ceramic rings. 

Be warned, this is a lot less efficient. I'd go with the 20$ ac110 and stick in some foam.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is the Wal-Mart foam food safe? I could use some in my Marineland.

Use Scrubbies.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I've ALWAYS heard good things about eheim, maybe someone can shed some light regarding rena?


They work just as well. Never heard of a Rena flood. Their media is inferior AFAIK.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> Seachem Matrix Bio Media 2 Liter
> CAD27.99
> 
> Aquaclear 110/500 Foam Insert- Single
> ...


You could probably get a better price if you price match with MOPS.

Also, do you have any evidence that using Eheim media exclusively in an Eheim filter would provide a "better" filter?



Riceburner said:


> is the Wal-Mart foam food safe? I could use some in my Marineland.


I know for certain that the quilt batting from Wal Mart is safe, as long as you purchase the one without the fire retardant.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Or use ceramic rings to fill it up.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I buy sheets of open-cell foam and cut them out myself to make the foam inserts for my eheim when needed.

Buy the Eheim filter media (ehfisubstrat pro) if you can afford it, it's the best on the market, much much better than Seachem matrix. You really never never need to change your ehfi substrates. 

Ironically if your guy you bought the filter from had not tossed the media, a good rinse and it would be almost as good as new. I don't believe Eheim's own materials that say you should replace a percentage of your media every so often. 


W


----------

